# موسوعه للمعلومات العامه



## saizgax (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اولاا
اناجيبلكم موضوع خارج التخصص بتاعنا شويه واتمنى يعنى ان الكل يستفادمنه وهوا عبارة عن موسوعه معلومات عامه جمعتهالكم واتمنى كل الى عندومعلومه ممكن يضيفها حتى ولوكانت معلومه صغيرة وتكون دى اول موسوعه للمعلومات العامه والكل يستفادمنها 
وشكراااا
هل تعلم
* أن بحر " ساراغاسو " ليس له شواطئ وذلك لكونه بحر داخل " المحيط الأطلسي ". 
 الدولة الأفريقية الوحيدة التي لم تستعمر هي ليبيريا .
​
 للتفاحه خاصيه مؤثره اكثر من الكافيين في ابقاء الشخص مستيقض حتى الصباح
ثالث أكبر ديانة بعد المسيحية والإسلام هي الديانة الكونفوشيوسية.
يمر نهر الدانوب بأربع عواصم أوروبية هي (بودابست ـ بلغراد ـ بوخارست ـ فيينا 
 الدولة الوحيدة التي لها حدود مع الدنمارك هي ألمانيا 
أكثر اللغات حروفاُ هي اللغة الكمبودية وتتكون من 72 حرف 
 •ان ذاكرة السمكه الذهبيه 3 ثواني فقط!!! 
 أطول كلمة في القرآن الكريم هي قوله تعالى (فأسقيناكموه) في سورة الحجر
إبتكر الدكتور غيوتن مقصلة الإعدام وأُعدم بها 
 البيسو هي عملة كلاً من الأرجنتين وكولومبيا وتشيلي والمكسيك والأرغواي 
 اللغة العربية تحتل المرتبة الخامسة في العالم من حيث عدد المتحدثين بها
* أن أشعة الليزر أقوى من أشعة الشمس بأربع مرات. ( حقائق علمية ) 
أصعب لغات العالم هي لغة أهل إقليم الباسك في أسبانيا 
* أن الجمل لا ينسى من يظلمه. 

* أن اللغة المالطية هي أكثر اللغات تأثراً باللغة العربية. 

* أن الحملة الفرنسية على المكسيك دامت خـمـس سنوات. 


* أن العواميد الفرعونية تسمى مسـلة. 

* أن الإسكندر المقدوني توفي في بابل. 

* أن " الدلفين " هو أذكى الحيوانات الثديية. 

* أنه كان للحمام الزاجل إدارة خاصة في البريد في العهد العباسي. 

* هل تعلم أن الشنتو هو اسم ديانة يابانية يعني اسمها : الطريق إلى الآلـهـة. 

* هل تعلم أن الإمبراطور الصـيـني الذي قام ببناء سور الصين العظيم هو : هـوانج تي. 

* هل تعلم أن عدد بحور الشعر هو : سـتة عشر بحـراً. 

* هل تعلم أن المذهبات هي المعلقات أو القصائد القديمة في الشعر الجاهلي و كانت تكتب بماء الذهب. 

* هل تعلم أن العرب قديماً كانوا يطلقون على الذهب اسم الأصفر الرنان. 

* هل تعلم أن قارون اشتهر في التاريخ القديم بأنه يحول التراب إلى ذهب. 

* هل تعلم أن الذهب يوزن بالجرام و الماس بالقيراط. 

* هل تعلم أن الزمرد له اسم ثان هو الزبرجد و أن التبر هو تراب الذهب. 

* هل تعلم أن الذبابة تهز جناحها حوالي (32) مرة في الثانية الواحدة.

* هل تعلم أن الفيل يشم رائحة الإنسان على بعد نصف كيلو متر. 

* هل تعلم أن النسور لا تموت و لكنها تنتحر بسبب المرض. 

* هل تعلم أن أصغر عصفور في العالم هو العصفور الذبابة. 

* هل تعلم أن أقصر وقت مسرحية في العالم بلغ 30 ثانية. 

* هل تعلم أن الإنسان عندما يتكلم فإنه يستعمل 44 عضلة و عندما يغضب يستعمل 23 عضلة و عضلتين فقط عندما يبتسم و أثناء النوم تسترخي 357 عضلة. 

* هل تعلم أن أقدم سجادة في العالم مصنوعة من الوبر و الصوف باللونين الأحمر و الأبيض اكتشفت عام 1947م ويعود تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد و توجد حالياً في مدينة ( ليننجراد ). 

* هل تعلم أن الجاذبية على القمر تساوي سدس الجاذبية على الأرض. 

* هل تعلم أنه ليس للقمر غلاف جوي و الجبال تغطي معظم سطحه. 

* هل تعلم أن أكبر صحراء في العالم تبلغ مساحتها 8 ملايين كيلو متر و هي الصحراء الكبرى.

* هل تعلم أن عدد الآلات التي تستخدم لقص الحشائش في الولايات المتحدة 70 مليون آلة و تسبب هذه الآلات تلوث للبيئة يعادل ما تسببه 30 مليون سيارة. 

* هل تعلم أن عدد جنود الحملة الفرنسية على مصر 36 ألف جندي. 

* هل تعلم أن نظام الحكم في اليابان إمبراطوري. 

* هل تعلم أنه ثم تحديد خط الطول جرينتش عام 1884 م .

* هل تعلم أن المدة التي احتل فيها الصليبيون القدس هي 88 سنة. 

* هل تعلم أن كمية الخبز الذي يلقى في سلة المهملات سنوياً من الفرنسيين هو 400 ألف طن. 

* هل تعلم أن الخليفة العباسي المعتصم بالله هو الابن الثامن لهارون الرشيد و أب لثمانية أولاد و ثماني بنات و أنه حكم مدة ثمان سنوات و ثمان أشهر و ثمان أيام. 

* هل تعلم أنه يوجد طفل كوري نسبة ذكائه بلغت 210 درجة و عمر هذا الطفل ست سنوات و هو يتكلم أربع لغات ( الكورية و الإنجليزية و الإيطالية و اليابانية ) كما يستطيع حل مسائل حسابية معقدة على شاشة التلفزيون .. يعمل والدا هذا الطفل أستاذين في الجامعة و من المصادفة العجيبة أنهما ولدا في يوم واحد في ساعة واحدة حيث كانت الساعة الحادية عشرة قبل الظهر يوم 23 مايو 1934 م أما ابنهما الذكي فاسمه ( كيم يونج ). 

* هل تعلم أن عمر القرد لا يتجاوز في المتوسط ثلاثين سنة. 

* هل تعلم أن أول إعلان في التاريخ كان في شكل بيت من الشعر نظمه الشاعر ربيعة بن عامر الملقب بالدرامي فقد حضر إليه أحد التجار يشكو نفاذ كل الخمارات التي يبيعها عدا السوداء فلم يشتريها أحد منه .. فنظم الشاعر قصيدة و أرسلها لأحد الشعراء ليتغنى بها .. و كتب في مطلعها :ـ قل للمليحة في الخمار الأسود .. ماذا فعلت بناسك متعبد . ,,, ولما انتشرت هذه القصيدة لم تبقى واحدة لم تشتر خمار أسود فنفذت كل الخمارات لدى التاجر بل أنه باعها بسعر مرتفع .... 

* هل تعلم أن أول معركة بحرية إسلامية هي ( ذات الصواري ) التي وقعت في البحر المتوسط بين المسلمين و البيزنطيين في عهد عثمان بن عفان سنة 34هـ و انتصر فيها المسلمون. 

* هل تعلم أن أول مركبة تصل إلى سطح القمر هي المركبة الروسية ( لونا ـ 2 ) وكان ذلك في سبتمبر 1959م. 

* هل تعلم أن أول من صعد إلى الفضاء الخارجي هو ( يوري جاجارين ) الروسي على متن المركبة ( افوستيك ). 

* هل تعلم أن أول من مشى في الفضاء الخارجي هو الروسي ( ألكسي ليونوف ) في يونيو 1965م. 

* هل تعلم أن أول من وضع قدمه على سطح القمر هو الأمريكي ( نيل أرمسترونخ ) في يوليو 1969م. 

* هل تعلم أن أول فتاة صعدت إلى الفضاء هي ( فالنتينا تيرشكوفا ) على متن المركبة ( فوستك ـ 6 ). 

* هل تعلم أن ( الرأرأة ) تعني تحريك العينين و إدارتهما لتسديد النظر على الهدف.

* هل تعلم أن أول من اكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى في الإنسان هو ابن النفيس. 

* هل تعلم أن أول من قال بقابلية الأعضاء الصلبة في الجسم كالعظام للالتهاب و التضخم و الأورام هو ابن سينا. 

* هل تعلم أن أضخم كتل من الذهب الخام تم العثور عليها في أستراليا و البرازيل.

* هل تعلم أن التمساح الأمريكي و التمساح الإفريقي و فرس البحر تقضي فترات نومها في الوقت الذي تطفوا فيه على الماء خصوصاً عندما يكون الماء دافئاً و هي تحب أن تسند رؤوسها إلى ظهور زملائها. 

* هل تعلم أن القطة الأم تلد ثلاث مرات في السنة و تنجب من 15 : 20 هرة ، و أغلب الناس لا يرغبون في أن تزاحم القطط بيوتهم و لذلك فإنهم يوزعونها على الغير .. أو .. يغرقونها. 

* هل تعلم أن في جسم الإنسان أكثر من مليوني غدة عرقية تفرز كمية من العرق تتراوح ما بين نصف لتر إلى لتر ونصف كل 24 ساعة بلا توقف صيفاً و شتاءً مع المجهود و الحركة ومع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة. 

* هل تعلم أن الأظافر إذا أزيلت جراحياً أو فقدت لأي سبب فإنها تأخذ مائة يوم لكي تعود كما كانت مرة أخرى. 

* هل تعلم أن احتباس البول في الجسم يؤدي إلى ارتفاع نسبة البولينا و حدوث حالة تسمم تسمى ( التسمم البوليني ). 

* هل تعلم أن عدد ساعات النوم تتراوح عند الإنسان البالغ ما بين 7 : 8 ساعات يومياً أي أننا نقضي أكثر من ثلث العمر في النوم فالإنسان الذي عاش ستين عام .. نام منها حوالي عشرين عام. 

* هل تعلم أن سمك جلد الإنسان لا يزيد عن 2 ملم ، و سمك جلد الفيل يبلغ 25 ملم ، و جلد الإنسان يحتوي على عدة آلاف من الغدد التي تفرز العرق بينما جلد الفيل خال من هذه الغدد باستثناء جفون العينين. 

* هل تعلم أن الرجل العادي يمشي بمعدل 20 ألف خطوة يومياً .. أي في خلال 80 سنة يكون قد طاف حول العالم ستة مرات. 

* هل تعلم أن نبضات القلب تتأثر بحجم الجسم ، فعدد ضربات قلب الإنسان العادي ثمانين ضربة في الدقيقة .. و في الفيل 25 ضربة في الدقيقة .. و في الفأر 700 ضربة في الدقيقة .. أما قلب العصفور فعدد ضرباته 1000 ضربة في الدقيقة. 

* هل تعلم أن الطفل حديث الولادة يبكي في المتوسط مدة 113 دقيقة يومياً .. و الدموع التي يفرزها تساعد كثيراً على رعاية صحته العامة .. 

وانه قامت دراسه على امتداد 80 سنه على اكثر من 200.000نعامه لم يثبت فيها ان النعامه تدفن راسها في التراب
102•-ان النمله اذا انقلبت...تنقلب على جانبها الايمن فقط
103•-ان الدببه القطبيه عسراويه- تستخدم يدها اليسار فقط
104•-ان المرأة ترمش مرتين اكثر من الرجل
105 •-ان الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يقفز
106 •-ان حاسة التذوق عند الفراشة في اقدامها
107 - التمساح لا يستطيع اخراج لسانه من بين فكيه
108 - ان الاسكيمو يستخدمون الثلاجات لحفظ الطعام من التجمد
109 - •ان البطه هي الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا صدى لصوته
110- شخص واحد من بين بليونين شخص يعمر حتى يصل الى سن 116 او اكثر.........
للتفاحه خاصيه مؤثره اكثر من الكافيين في ابقاء الشخص مستيقض حتى الصباح

111 - •عرفت الولاعه قبل معرفة عود الثقاب!!! 
112- في ولايه كليفلاند وتحديدا في مدينة اوهايو..لا تستطيع صيد الفئران الا بتصريح!!! هذا اللي ناقص...
". 

114- •عندما تعلق رجل الذئب في مصيده من المصائد فانه يمضغها!!!
115 -ان الرجال معرضون لضربات الصواعق اكثر من النساء!!;
116-117- تضرب الصواعق الارض اكثر من 6.000 مره في الدقيقه الواحده!!!
118- ينام الدلفين واحدى عيناه مفتوحتان!!


119- يتحرك قفصك الصدري اكثر من 5 ملايين مره في السنه الواحده عندما تتنفس!!! 
120- ان قلب الجمبري في راسه!!!
121- الخنزير هو المخلوق الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع النظر الى السماء!!! 
122- •50% من سكان العالم لم يتلقو في حياتهم مكالمه تيليفونيه واحده..او يقومو بعمل اتصال!!!! 
123- احمر الشفاة يحتوي على بودره..هذه البودره ماهي الا جماجم اسماك مطحونه!!!
124- الحكمه من قول "الحمدلله" ذلك ان القلب يتوقف عن النبض خلال العطاس!!! 
العطسه سرعتها 100كلم في الساعه!! 
اذا عطست بشده من الممكن ان تكسر ضلع من اضلاعك!! 
اذا حاولت ايقاف عطسه مفاجئه من الخروج..ذلك يؤدي الا ارتداد الدم في الرقبه او الراس ومن ثم الى الوفاة!!;4 
اذا تركت عيناك مفتوحتان اثناء العطاس...من المحتمل ان تخرج من محجريها
ان كلمه محيط ماخوذه من الكلمه اليونانية الاصل (Okeanus ) ومعناه تجمع كبيروشاسع من الماء المالح وهو من اكبر المسطحات المائيه 
​


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (18 يناير 2010)

ممتاز جدا ومشكور على مجهودك الكبير وبجد معلومات مفيده


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (18 يناير 2010)

تكمله اخرى للمعلومات العامه --- هل تعلم ان ضمن عجائب الدنيا السبع اهرامات الجيزه وفنار الأسكندريه والمسله الفرعونيه --- هل تعلم ان اربع مصريون حصلواعلى جائزة نوبل وهم بالترتيب الرئيس السادات فى السياسه ونجيب محفوظ فى الأدب والدكتور احمد زويل فى العلوم والدكتور محمد البرادعى فى السياسه --- هل تعلم ان الفراعنه هم اول من اكتشفوا فن التحنيط ---- هل تعلم ان الدكتور بطرس غالى كان امينا عاما للأمم المتحده ---- هل تعلم ان الدكتور البرادعى كان رئيس وكالة الطاقه العالميه ---- هل تعلم ان مصر خاضت اربع حروب من اجل فلسطين والأمه العربيه وهى 1948و1956و1967و1973 -----هل تعلم ان كسوة الكعبه المشرفه كانت تصنع فى مصر من الحرير الخالص ولازال هذا المكان موجود حتى الأن ---- هل تعلم ان اول منتخب عربى وافريقى يحصل على كاس الأمم الفريقيه 6 مرات هو المنتخب العربى المصرى ---- هل تعلم ان حسن شحاته مدرب منتخب مصر الوحيد الذى حصل على احسن لاعب فى قارتى اسيا وافريقيا عندماكان لاعبا ---- هل تعلم ان النادى الاهلى المصرى هو نادى القرن فى افريقيا ---- هل تعلم ان السينيما المصريه تعدت المائة عام ---- هل تعلم ان مصر ذكرت فى القرأن الكريم 5 مرات that,s enough


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعطاك الله العافيه وادام عليك الصحه
دائما الى الامام 
وننتظر الجديد 
فى حفظ الله*
:58::58::58::58:
:75::75::75:

:7:


----------



## مهندجاروش (25 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور على المعلومات الظريفة


----------



## sufian alawneh (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم
على المعلومات القيمة
والغزيرة
دمت بكل الخير
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخى الكريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات.
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا
و رزقت بكل حرف حسنة 
مشكوووووووووور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (23 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود ممتاز ومشكور علية وجازاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## الرباب الهادي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلة حقا هذه المعلومات ....شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود ممتاز ومشكور عليه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------

